# XD vs. Sig



## bass_master155

I recently purchased a XD 9 and have shot about 500 rounds with it. Yesterday I went to the range with my close friend who recently bough a Sig 226 which is 9mm as well. The Sig was heavier and had a longer barrel than my XD. Sig was much smoother to shoot and had much less recoil which makes sense, since it is a heavier handgun. I shot over 50 rounds with it, but I noticed that I shot much more accurately with my XD!! I don't know that whether it was the fact that I had shot the XD more or the fact that XD has a more comfortable grip than Sig (I felt that way). And over all, I had more fun shooting my own gun than my friend's Sig. Now I understand that Sig p226 is a great gun and it could be more accurate than XD 9 but I liked mine much better and the fact that it costs half as that Sig costs, makes me even happier!!


----------



## propellerhead

Sig triggers are long and heavy compared to the XDs crisper break.


----------



## Bisley

Sigs are very 'sexy' and nearly everyone loves them. 

But your experience is quite normal. XDs and Glocks shoot as well as (or even better than) most of the more expensive guns, in the hands of most pistol shooters. I have some pretty nice handguns, but if I knew I was going to have to defend my life with nothing but a pistol, I would pick up the XD45 every time.


----------



## Freedom1911

OP
I have the same experience with Sigs as you.
I have never owned one but have rented them at the range. I have (all in 9mm) XD, XDm, Glock 17,19, Walther P99, Bersa Thunder Pro, HS2000. None cost as much as a Sig and a couple combined probably cost less than a Sig. 
But I shoot much better with what I have than with a Sig. Felt recoil with my pistols also is less than the other.
Sigs are very popular, and those that have them love them. But I feel it would be a waste of money for me because they tend to be less comfortable to shoot for me and I find their accuracy no better or worse than most other guns.


----------



## recoilguy

You gotta go with what you do best with. It sounds like you got the right weapon for you and your buddy got the right one for him. I do not own a Sig (I want one) and I am not a fan of XD's for what ever reason. I however do not have one bad thing to say about them and know many folks that shot ragged holes with them. It is a matter of what is best for you. It also is what you want in your weapon. Some just want it to go bang and make a hole. Some want it to be steel and feel perfect. Some want polymer light weight. Me I want my gun to look nice with a very good finish and shoot were I point. I will pay more for a gun that has a high quality finish on it even if I can shoot one with a substandard finish equally well. 

The XD is a very nice gun, have fun with it and keep shooting. It just gets better as you get better.

RCG


----------



## Popeye

I was issued a Sig in the 80s as a duty arm and owned my own over the years. It's a fine sidearm in every regard. it's the primary carry for the U.S. Secret Service.
As a duty arm, I found the Glocks far superior, LIGHTER, few parts, etc. [It is the most popular for the 17,000 LE agencies in the U.S.
I got an XD9 'Tactical' [5 inch bbl], with the gear package + bought the 3rd mag over a year ago. A super shooter and very affordable. The grip-safety made it more practical for me than the Glock for non-duty use.
Now that I've retired from LE, I decided to concentrate on thinner, lighter CCW type sidearms and am 'trying' to consolidate calibers for sidearms... but not doing too well.


----------



## jsmith15

Both Sig and XD are excellent pistols. I have owned both. You probably shot more accurate with the XD due to being familiar with it. IMO the XD is the best bang for the buck in polymer pistols. Just because it cost more does not mean it's a better or more accurate firearm.


----------



## Couch Potato

For the average shooter the accuracy of the firearm will nearly always exceed their ability. If one gun is fired more accurately, it will be because of characteristics of the shooter not the gun as long as the gun is in proper working order.


----------



## MikePapa1

I have to agree that the accuracy of both my Sig 226, Xd9, and XD 45 are better than I am as a shooter. I'm the best shot with the Sig but I've shot it for twenty years. I like the XDs, they are good shooters and comfortable but I would trust my life to the Sig. I have a number of guns from which to chose, but even for carry the 226 is my first choice.


----------



## SHOOT

Happy to say that I have both a new 226 TACOPS in 9mm and a new XD-m .45 to get use to. Love the looks and feel of both.


----------



## Viper

It's what you are used to. I have three SIG 45's and an XD 45. I've been shooting SIG's for 30 years and the XD for two. Unless I'm having a really bad day, I always shoot better with the SIG's.


----------



## snotzzz

what about comparing a sig p250 to an xdm9? that is my dilemma right now. i have shot both and have almost identical results. so now it is just time to wait for the tax check to come and then make a final decision:duel:


----------



## AZ2000

I have a SIG P-250 compact and an XDM .40. I normally will carry the SIG, fewer rounds in the mag, but I know it is not going off unless I pull the trigger. Witnessed a couple things that make me prefer the SIG, over my XDM and others. If I carry in one of my shoulder holster rigs, then either one is good.


----------



## Highground

I always love the specs and feel of the SIGs, and have been very close to buying one. Luckily I was able to shoot a .40 in 4" and a .45 5" before I bought them. Sigs are way different and I can't shoot them worth a damn. I felt like the Sigs had worse recoil than the lighter XD guns. I was really disappointed Saturday when I shot a p220 5" and couldn't hit anything. I really wanted to get one of those in 4.25", but it doesn't make sense when I can shoot an XD or 1911 way better on day one. Looks like I'll be buying a 1911 Commander.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Sig vs. XD

Sig


----------



## GreatWhiteHuman

Strong argument, very persuasive... lol


----------



## BigCityChief

I really like Sigs but I LOVE XDs!


----------



## DanMN

This is like comparing apples to oranges IMO. SIG is an all metal combat pistol (except for the 250). Proven in battle, used by countless govt agencies and security firms. The XD is a poly. I own many poly handguns and love them all. Their light, reliable, etc. If I was going into battle, there is no question, I would be carrying my SIG. Its bulletproof, no matter how badly you abuse it.


----------



## Danm19

I can understand what your saying as well. I have the xd 40 sub compact, xd 45 full size and just got the xds 45 ( haven't shot yet) but I have two sigs as well. I wouldn't trade my sigs or xd at all. But when I go to the range and take friends I start them on the xd 40. It has less trigger then my two sigs. You have to go with what you feel comfy with. I also like the xd for the safety features...I feel so safe carrying them.


----------

